# Calls vs other calls



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Me and a friend will be buying our very first turkey calls for our very first turkey hunt this spring. What type of call should we buy. Keep in mind we are completely new to the turkey game. We are looking for something to learn on but won't send the toms running for the hills as we screw up. Simplicity is a plus. Also, what brands should we be looking at.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Brand really doesn't matter. I suggest a double reed diaphragm call and either a simple box or pot style slate. Doesn't have to be expensive. Practice on the cheap stuff (it kills birds just fine) and when you get more comfortable, splurge on some better stuff.

Guys are gonna be surprised that a custom call maker will say this, but the caller is far more important than the call.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

if you are looking for advice on what type to start with a simple slate call or spring button call are easiest to start out with. I would recommend watching a few youtube clips on how to use different types of calls that you are interested using. then head out to a store that has a table of calls set out that you can play with. find one that you feel you can use. they all sound different. in my area gander mtn and bass pro always has them out to try. they usually have someone on staff that will give you some pointers too.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't leave home without it...


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Don't leave home without it...
> 
> H. S. Strut Squealing Hen Turkey Call - YouTube


Make sure you pay attention to the winky  face on that one.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

And disregard every piece of advice srconnell gives. He kills the big, giant turkeys known as elk, not the highly intelligent birds we have in this state that can only be fooled by decoys and blinds...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Don't leave home without it...
> 
> H. S. Strut Squealing Hen Turkey Call - YouTube


That coupled with:

MAD Egg
Lohman Pump Action Yelper
Quaker Boy Quad Surfaced pot
MAD Hatchet Box
Primos Super Freak on one leg and a Freak Box on the other
Adventure Game Calls adjustable mouth calls (personal fav)
and a Mad silent doggy whistle for locating and you are set


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Brand really doesn't matter. I suggest a double reed diaphragm call and either a simple box or pot style slate. Doesn't have to be expensive. Practice on the cheap stuff (it kills birds just fine) and when you get more comfortable, splurge on some better stuff.
> 
> Guys are gonna be surprised that a custom call maker will say this, but the caller is far more important than the call.


 Great advice here. pick a call and learn how to use it properly. The one thing that will send a tom running the other way is poor calling.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That coupled with:
> 
> MAD Egg
> Lohman Pump Action Yelper
> ...


A lot of people don't know that a turkey's nose is one of their biggest assets. Tink's turkey scent brings 'em running!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys wish us luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Please please realize that half of these posts are in jest. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Critter said:


> Please please realize that half of these posts are in jest.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah yeah. I'm a long time user of sportsman lol. Most of the time on the fly fishing forums. Very typical lol. Thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

On the 30th of March the MWTHA will hold their annual Festival at the high school.

There will be seminars after the meeting. There are also dealers where you can get the chance to try out different calls.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

multibeard said:


> On the 30th of March the MWTHA will hold their annual Festival at the high school.
> 
> There will be seminars after the meeting. There are also dealers where you can get the chance to try out different calls.


What high school?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Baldwin High School 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if Mike has any of his calls available still, but I never used a box call & got my first one this Monday from him & in seconds I had calls coming out of it that I felt were as good as my diaphragm calls I've been working on for a few years. I'm confident that I'll have this Long Box call with me opening day in a few weeks. Mike is a super fella too, and he's from Michigan. So, if you are looking for a short learning curve, a box all might be the trick.

If you contact him, be sure to let him know I sent you...

Here is his web site at Spring Creek Turkey Calls...

http://springcreekturkeycalls.weebly.com/

Here is a quick youtube video he made up for learning how to get a box call going...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1-aN3Gb9Y0&list=PLfdY2m_n-xCuXgmDKcJjGQJSq_apMUp-l&index=16"]Kevin's.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

does not get any easier than a box call and also very effective.get a good quaility one.i keep a push pull call by my side every time i set up for birds in close.regardless of wich call you get,practice,practice.nice thing about a mouth call is you can slip in a audio cd while your driving and practice.good luck.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I think every hunter should have a mouth all tucked in their cheek.. The persona is the mouth call is macho and it should be every hunters #1 call.. Albeit a mouth call in proper hands is a highly effective call, we all know other calls mentioned are effective as well.. 

With season coming quickly you most likely do not have the time to sound as much like a turkey as you would on a pot or box.. But buy a couple, practice on them, not with the intent to call a turkey in. But just to be able to make a few passable clucks or butchered yelps.. In alot of instances being able to make these final few calls can be the difference between a dead bird and failure.


----------

